# Under $200 +tax Cdn Software?



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I know there is a lot of software out there. Sony Acid Studio, Alberton Live, Cubase SE, Cakewalk, etc... I have Line Six Guitar Port. I'm only interested in putting guitar tracks over background tracks and loops. I can also upgrade to Rifftracker software with the Guitarport. 

So, has anyone experience or opinion with this stuff? The only one I've toyed with is a demo of Acid Studio. Thanks


----------

